# الزجاج وكيفية تصنيعه



## ابن الجزائر البار (23 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني نقدم لكم موضوع الزجاج


الزجاج مادة مفيدة عرفها الإنسان واستخدمها منذ أمد بعيد، ويصنع الزجاج بشكل رئيسي من الرمل، ورماد الصودا، والحجر الجيري. وقد كانت استخدامات الزجاج في البداية قليلة ومحصورة بشكل رئيسي في إنتاج القوارير والقناني وبعض أدوات المائدة. ومع مرور الزمن تطورت صناعة الزجاج بدرجة كبيرة ونتج عن ذلك توفر أنواع عديدة من الزجاج لها استخدامات مختلفة. ومن أهم تلك الأنواع الزجاج المسطح الذي له عدة استخدامات من أبرزها الاستخدامات في قطاع المباني والإنشاءات حيث يستخدم في النوافذ والأبواب والمداخل والواجهات، وفي صناعة السيارات، وفي المنتجات ذات الاستخدامات الطبية وبصفة خاصة البصريات، صناعة التلفزيونات والكومبيوتر، وكمادة للزخرفة والتجميل وغيرها.

أنواع الزجاج:

يوجد الزجاج بأشكال ونوعيات متعددة كثيرة، ومن تلك الأنواع الزجاج المسطح. وحتى الزجاج المسطح نفسه ليس نوعاَ واحداً، بل توجد منه عدة أنواع مختلفة، ويرجع الاختلاف بين هذه الأنواع في الأساس إلى طريقة التصنيع التي يتم بها إنتاج هذه الأنواع وإلى نوع الاستخدام. وفي البداية سوف نستعرض أهم أنواع الزجاج المسطح وهو الزجاج الطافي (float glass)، زجاج الألواح (sheet glass)، وزجاج الرولات (rolled glass). 
الزجاج الطافي (float glass)
ويصنع الزجاج الطافي عن طريق سكب الزجاج المصهور من فرن الصهر إلى غرفة تحتوي على حوض من القصدير المصهور. ويتم التحكم بدقة في درجات الحرارة داخل هذه الغرفة. ونتيجة للخصائص الطبيعية والفيزيائية لكل من مادتي الزجاج والقصدير، فإن الزجاج المصهور يطفو على سطح القصدير ولا يختلط معه، ويكتسب الزجاج المصهور شكل الإناء المسكوب فيه. ومن هذه الغرفة ينقل الزجاج إلى غرفة معالجة أخرى حيث يتم تبريده على مهل بسرعة محددة. وطريقة التبريد وسرعتها من العوامل الأساسية بالنسبة للزجاج المنتج وتؤدي لاكتسابه للقوة نتيجة لتخلصه من الاجهادات الداخلية. وبعد هذه العملية التي تعرف بالتلدين الحراري (annealing) يسحب المنتج ويكون لامعاً ومستو الأسطح، ويكون الوجه الخارجي مصقول بعد تلميعه بالنار وتكون بقية الأسطح أقل لمعاناً ولكنها ناعمة ومتوازية. وبعد السحب من غرفة التلدين تقوم مقصات أوتوماتيكية بتشذيب أطراف الألواح وقطعها حسب مقاسات الأطوال المطلوبة. 

هنالك نوعان من أنواع الزجاج الطافي:
- الزجاج الصافي (clear).
- الزجاج المظلل (tinted) أو الزجاج الممتص للحرارة.

والغالبية العظمى من الزجاج المسطح، هي من نوعية الزجاج الصافي، وهي الأنواع الشفافة التي لا لون لها. ويسمح الزجاج المسطح الصافي بمرور 70 إلى 92 بالمائة من الضوء المسلط عليه. أما الزجاج المظلل فيتم إنتاجه عن طريق إضافة الملونات إلى خلطة المواد الأولية الداخلة إلى فرن الصهر، ويساعد تظليل الزجاج على:
- تخفيض نسبة الضوء التي تمر عبر الزجاج.
- تساعد الزجاج على امتصاص قدر كبير من أشعة الشمس.
ومع ازدياد سماكة الزجاج تزداد كذلك كثافة اللون، وهذا يجعل الزجاج يمرر كمية أقل من الضوء. وتتراوح نسبة التمرير للضوء بالنسبة للزجاج المظلل بين 14 إلى 83 بالمائة اعتماداً على اللون وسمك الزجاج. 
زجاج الألواح (sheet glass)
ينتج زجاج الأواح بطريقة تقوم على سحب الزجاج المصهور من الفرن رأسياً، ثم إخضاعه لعملية تلدين مبسطة (annealing)، وهي التسخين ثم التبريد البطئ.
زجاج السحب (rolled glass)
وينتج هذا النوع من الزجاج عن طريق صب الزجاج المصهور على مجموعة من الاسطوانات (rollers) ، وعن طريق الضغط والتمرير بين الأسطوانات يتم تشكيله حسب السماكة المطلوبة، ثم ينقل الزجاج إلى غرفة التلدين (annealing) وبعد التلدين يسحب الزجاج ليتم قصه حسب الأبعاد المطلوبة.

 وأهم أنواع زجاج الرولات هما:
- الزجاج المنقوش (patterned).
- الزجاج المدعم بأسلاك (wired). 

والزجاج المنقوش له عدة أسماء من بينها زجاج الديكور وهو يتوفر بسماكات تتراوح من 3 ملم إلى 10 ملم. والزجاج المنقوش يصنع عن طريق تمريره على بين أسطوانات منقوشة. ويمكن أن يتم النقش على سطح واحد أو كلا السطحين.

 ويستخدم الزجاج المنقوش لعدة أسباب منها:
- يستطيع التحكم على مرور الضوء.
- يخفي تفاصيل الأجسام خلفه.
- يستخدم كديكور.
تقوية أو تدعيم الزجاج:

يكتسب المنتج من الزجاج القوة والصلابة من عملية التبريد وبصفة خاصة معدل سرعتها. 

وهناك نوعان من الزجاج المقوى:
- الزجاج المقوى بالحرارة (heat strengthened).
- الزجاج المعالج (التطبيع) (tempered glass). 


فالزجاج المقوى بالحرارة يتم تبريده بسرعة أكبر من الزجاج الملدن بالحرارة بطريقة عادية. والزجاج المعالج يبرد بمعدل أسرع من الزجاج المقوى بالحرارة. وهناك طريقة أخرى لتقوية منتجات الزجاج المسطح وهي لصق أكثر من طبقة مع بعضها وبينهما طبقة من البلاستيك (laminated). ويتراوح سمك هذه الطبقة من البلاستيك بين 0.4 ملم إلى 2.25 ملم. وتتطلب المباني الحديثة توفر الزجاج المقوى وذلك ليكون قادراً على تحمل ضغط الرياح والجرارة أو الصدمات. يعتبر الزجاج المقوى بالحرارة والمعالج من أنواع الزجاج الذي يوفر درجة عالية من السلامة، لأنه عندما يتحطم تنتج عنه شظايا سداسية الشكل تسبب درجات أقل من الأذى عندما تصطدم بجسم الإنسان. إن الزجاج المعالج لا يمكن ثقبه أو قطعه وهذه العمليات يجب أن تتم قبل إجراء عمليات التقوية الحرارية عليه. ويعد الزجاج ذو الطبقات (laminated) من زجاج السلامة لأن الزجاج عندما يتهشم تلتصق قطعه بطبقة البلاستيك ولا تتطاير في الاتجاهات المختلفة.

من المزايا المرغوب توفرها في الأنواع الحديثة من الزجاج التحكم في الحرارة وكذلك الضوء الذي يمر من خلال الزجاج. 

هذه الأنواع من الزجاج تشمل:
- الزجاج العاكس (reflective glass).
- زجاج الانبعاث المنخفض (low emissivity).
- الزجاج العازل (insulating). 

الزجاج العاكس قد يكون صافياً أو مظللاً، وعليه طبقة رقيقة من المعدن أو أوكسيد المعادن، ويقلل الزجاج العاكس من نسبة امتصاص الحرارة والضوء الذي يجهر. 

3/2 المواد الخام المستخدمة في صناعة الزجاج المسطح :

تشتمل المواد الخام المستخدمة في صناعة الزجاج المسطح على مواد طبيعية أساسية كمصادر لأكاسيد السيليكون والصوديوم والكالسيوم ، ومواد إضافية أخرى. ويستخدم لصناعة الزجاج المسطح مجموعة من المواد الخام الأساسية ومن أهمها رمل السيليكا، والحجر الجيري (الكلس ) وهاتان المادتان الطبيعيتان يتوفران بكثرة كمواد خام طبيعية في المملكة.أما رماد الصودا فيتم توفيره عن طريق الاستيراد. 

3/3 العمليات الإنتاجية وطريقة التصنيع :


يوجد عدد كبير من مصانع الزجاج على مستوى العالم منها حوالي 260 مصنعاً لإنتاج الزجاج المسطح. وبالرغم من أن لكل مصنع من هذه المصانع خصوصيته في الإنتاج، إلا أن إنتاج الزجاج المسطح بصفة عامة يتم من خلال بعض الخطوات العامة التي نوجزها في التالي: 


1- خلط المواد الخام وشحنها:

يتم نقل المواد الخام الأساسية وهي الرمل ورماد الصودا والحجر الجيري إلى المصنع بوسيلة النقل المناسبة وتحفظ كل مادة خام في أبراج حفظ (silos) منفصلة عن بعضها، ويتم إفراغ المواد الخام من هذه الأبراج ثم وزن المواد الخام بدقة حسب النسب المحددة وخلطها ثم نقلها إلى خزان التغذية المباشرة وقد يضاف في هذه المرحلة كسر الزجاج (cullet)، وجميع هذه العمليات تتم بطريقة آلية. 

2- صهر المواد الخام:


تنقل هذه الشحنة من المواد الخام إلى فرن الصهر، حيث يتم صهرها في درجة حرارة عالية تبلغ 1550 درجة مئوية. ويتم تسخين أفران الصهر في الغالب باستخدام الغاز الطبيعي (natural gas) ، أو زيت الوقود. وتتسبب الحرارة في تحول المواد الخام إلى كتلة من الزجاج المنصهر عال اللزوجة. ويتم الإبقاء على الزجاج المصهور في هذه الحالة لعدة ساعات حتى تتمكن فقاعات الهواء داخل المصهور من الخروج والتسرب إلى الخارج.

3- الطفو في فرن القصدير المصهور:


بعد خروج الزجاج المصهور من فرن الصهر، يتم سكبه في حوض يحتوي على القصدير السائل. وبهذه الطريقة تتكون طبقة من الزجاج على سطح القصدير السائل. ومن طرف الحوض إلى الطرف الآخر، تبدأ درجة حرارة الزجاج المصهور والقصدير بالانخفاض من 1100 إلى 600 درجة مئوية. وتوجد أسطوانات على كل جانب من الحوض تقوم بسحب ألواح الزجاج وبواسطة الضغط يتحدد سمك شرائط الزجاج المسحوب.

4- التغطية (coating):

التغطية عبارة عن عملية وضع طبقة من المعدن أو أوكسيد المعادن على سطح الزجاج. هذه العملية تجعل سطح الزجاج أقل امتصاصاً للحرارة أو الوهج من الخارج وتسمح في نفس الوقت مرور الضوء. وهذه العملية تجرى على الزجاج وهو ما زال ساخناً، وتنتج عن هذه العملية غازات وأبخرة يتم سحبها للخارج بواسطة مراوح الشفط. 

5- التلدين:

يخرج الزجاج من هذه المرحلة على شكل شريط متصل، ويتم نقله بواسطة سيور ناقلة إلى نفق التلدين. وفي هذا النفق يتم تبريد الزجاج على مهل بطريقة متحكم بها. وهذه العملية تضمن استواء سطح الزجاج، وفي نفس الوقت تخلصه من الاجهادات الميكانيكية الداخلية التي تتسبب في كسره. وتنخفض درجة حرارة الشريط الزجاجي بعد هذه العملية إلى درجة حرارة الغرفة أو الجو.


6- القص والتشذيب:


بعد إتمام عملية التلدين يتعرض سطح الزجاج إلى الفحص باستخدام نظام الليزر الضوئي، ثم يتم قطعه إلى ألواح كبيرة تبلغ حوالي 6 أمتار طولا و 3.21 متر عرضاً وتشذب الحواف دون تدخل يدوي من العاملين. يتم بعد ذلك فرز هذه القطع وتدريجها إلى مستويات حسب الجودة. ثم توضع بعد ذلك في رصات استعداداً لشحنها للعملاء.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على موضوعك المفيد والمميز .....


----------



## ch_gouda (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشام_525 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## khalid elnaji (9 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------

